# cheap pads on ebay?



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone tried these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3Pc-3-4-5...hash=item25ab117b8d:m:m_Cb9ypk5LyEniOHXoes8oQ


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes I did, brought a set on a whim because they were only a couple of squid so I thought they might be useful for something..... 

Any hoo they turned up after a couple of weeks and honestly they all felt the same just different colours, needless to say i have not used them:wave:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Personally speaking buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow!
They look identical to CC hex pads. ??

Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pittsy said:


> Yes I did, brought a set on a whim because they were only a couple of squid so I thought they might be useful for something.....
> 
> Any hoo they turned up after a couple of weeks and honestly they all felt the same just different colours, needless to say i have not used them:wave:


Felt the same as in density? I'm tempted to give them a buy and see. What seller did you use as I will try a different one for reference maybe?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I have them, they are very nice quality for the price. I just use black ones, for glazing and waxing, wouldnt use others though. White one is nice too, very soft high ppi foam. And velcro part is solid, i tried to destroy one , did not happen.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Took a punt from a different seller for £2.90 delivered for 3 waffle pads. Could be bargain of the year or could be terrible but worth a try at that price. Will update when they arrive


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

danwel said:


> Felt the same as in density? I'm tempted to give them a buy and see. What seller did you use as I will try a different one for reference maybe?


The same density and i think it was the same seller:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pittsy said:


> The same density and i think it was the same seller:thumb:


Thanks mate. I've tried a different seller so wil see


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Let us know how you get on. I found the backing velcro on the cheap eBay pads comes off after a while.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Franzpan said:


> Let us know how you get on. I found the backing velcro on the cheap eBay pads comes off after a while.


This.

Bought a black one very similar and the heat from the DA melts the glue holding the Velcro and flys off. Could of done some damage...!

Both mine did it so I steer clear. For an extra £5 it hardly seemed worth it...


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all

I purchased some CHEAP e-bay PADS which were near on identical to the Meguiars Soft Buff 2 pads. I was initially impressed, they seemed just as well made and almost identical in every way, however after a couple of uses, as stated be some of the reviewers here the glue holding the velcro, melted and the pad literally flew off. Be very Very careful.

Pay that little extra and get piece of mind.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Purely for the purpose of balance, I'd like to point out that on two occasions, I've had the velcro backing separate from the pad on genuine Hexlogic pads.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kenny Powers said:


> Purely for the purpose of balance, I'd like to point out that on two occasions, I've had the velcro backing separate from the pad on genuine Hexlogic pads.


Snap mate and flexi pads too


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pads arrived today. 6 inch and are 3 different densities so that's a bonus. Will have to have a play with them but for the price I'd buy again assuming they last more than a panel lol


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, they arrived pretty fast, could you PM me the Link? for £2.90 I could buy a ton lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sent you a PM mate but for those that are interested I bought these. I will hopefully get chance to play with them soon

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/321938902991


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> This.
> 
> Bought a black one very similar and the heat from the DA melts the glue holding the Velcro and flys off. Could of done some damage...!
> 
> Both mine did it so I steer clear. For an extra £5 it hardly seemed worth it...


+1 for this

Bought a pack of three off eBay, melted the glue on the pad and came flying past my face at 90mph and nearly hit the paint with the backing plate. Stretch a couple extra £ and get chemical guys or lake country ones. Mines still look like new.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

This was after half an hours use on a slow speed


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been using the cheap eBay pads for a while now and the only problem I had with the velcro coming off was when cleaning them with hot water.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

BaileyA3 said:


> I've been using the cheap eBay pads for a while now and the only problem I had with the velcro coming off was when cleaning them with hot water.


Had same problem with CG Hexlogic pads and also flexipads so o don't think it's just cheap ones but I'm prepared to be proved wrong


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

How did you get along with them in the end Danwel?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Anybody got some 'real world' experience of using these pads in the wild?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kenny Powers said:


> How did you get along with them in the end Danwel?


Not had chance to use them yet as i have just been that busy. I am at work for another week but i do want to start the process of polishing my sisters Rav4 and will have a play when i am home and do maybe a panel or two at a time over the next couple of months.

So as soon as i get chance to do the bonnet and wings i will post my findings


----------

